# Покупка готово-выборный аккордеон



## Denis Pavlinchakk (10 Янв 2022)

Доброго времени суток! 
Хочу приобрести готово-выборный аккордеон. Цена до 3.000.000 рублей. Какую фирму и модель порекомендуете? Благодарю.


----------



## vev (10 Янв 2022)

Denis Pavlinchakk, 
Вот это я понимаю размах! Не эти жалкие крохоборы с поллимонами… 

Как по мне, так в 3Мр влезет штуки три вполне пристойных инструмента практически любого итальянского бренда. Вы бы поподробнее описали, что и зачем ищется


----------



## Denis Pavlinchakk (10 Янв 2022)

Здравствуйте! Мне хочется приобрести академический готово-выборный аккордеон для исполнения музыки, конечно, по жанрам разной, однако в большинстве своем сложной классической, эпохи XX века в том числе; для высоких исполнительских задач в перспективе. Рассматривать ли, наример, Bugari Spectrum (Bugari считает это лучшим своим предложением)? Буду благодарен за ответ!


----------



## vev (10 Янв 2022)

Denis Pavlinchakk, 

А почему Бугари? Почему не Pigini, Scandalli, Victoria...? Вы бы постарались бы поиграть на нескольких инструментах, и сами бы определили, что по тембру Вас больше устраивает. Но даже в этом случае два инструмента одной модели могут отличаться один от другого весьма существенно.

Совет здесь Вам едва ли поможет определиться. Разве что найти, у кого можно поиграть


----------



## Denis Pavlinchakk (10 Янв 2022)

Возможно, более лучшим вариантом стала бы модель Scandalli Extreme P? А в чем, по Вашему мнению, хуже Bugari, скажите, пожалуйста? Благодарю.


----------



## vev (10 Янв 2022)

Denis Pavlinchakk, 
причем здесь "хуже/лучше"? Мне не нравятся они тембрально... Кто-то любит арбуз, а кто-то - свиной хрящик. Как можно полагаться на чье-то мнение и рисковать горой денег?


----------



## Denis Pavlinchakk (10 Янв 2022)

Каковы же тембральные отличия, по Вашему мнению?


----------



## kep (10 Янв 2022)

Denis Pavlinchakk написал(а):


> Каковы же тембральные отличия, по Вашему мнению?


"Говорить о звуке - примерно то же, что танцевать об архитектуре" (c)
Вот пара ссылок на каналы с демо звука различных аккордеонов. Можно начать с них - услышите тембральные отличия?


https://www.youtube.com/c/petosaaccordionsseattle/videos




https://www.youtube.com/c/libertybellows/videos


----------

